# Big Horn .........



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 27, 2021)

Ram c/w tracks along with a Bull Moose and Bull Elk c/w tracks. 
Applied on Curly Maple, finished with several coats of BSI CA and 
ready to install on PSI Bolt Action pen 


 fittings.
Les


----------



## Jimbo1943 (Sep 27, 2021)

Very beautiful.


----------



## alanemorrison (Sep 27, 2021)

The tracks make for a very interesting addition.
Well done again, Les.
I havent seen a blank that you make that I havent liked.

Alan


----------



## mark james (Sep 27, 2021)

Very nice, and I agree with Alan - the tracks are a nice element.


----------

